# Hitting a vein and loosing juice?



## jsr2188 (Oct 16, 2008)

If you hit a vein, not inject into a vein just hit it or pass through it, and a stream of blood comes out, do you loose juice? if so do you loose enough juice that you would want to do another injection?


----------



## jsr2188 (Oct 19, 2008)

that must have beern a stupid question haha. just to clarify im not asking because i experienced it myself i just tend to ask myself a lot of "what if" questions. i've never actually done any AAS yet actually


----------



## Elvia1023 (Oct 20, 2008)

jsr2188 said:
			
		

> If you hit a vein, not inject into a vein just hit it or pass through it, and a stream of blood comes out, do you loose juice? if so do you loose enough juice that you would want to do another injection?



:wtf: 

I read that twice just to make sure I was seeing right. I think your best leaving AAS alone in this life time.


----------



## jsr2188 (Oct 20, 2008)

see these type of answers the are type of answers i don't understand. i got a response without my question being answered. and like i said i haven't even touched AAS yet i'm trying to educate myself as much as possible first, i'm young and nieve on the subject, and asking questions, even stupid ones like the one i asked, is one of the way i'll learn. i don't know where else to ask anyways. my reason for asking is because i was reading around on the forum and found a post about somone thinking they hit a vein because of their shot resulting in a stream of blood. and there was a response of somone saying it's possible they passed through a vein or something and when they blood streams out juice will come out with it. so i asked my question out of curiousity. how much juice will you loose? a little or a lot? if a lot, enough to want to inject like a half a ML more, if you have some to spare? i like to ask these type of 'what if" questions in case some day it happens to me i already know what to do. sorry if it's a stupid question though. i am young, and like to learn. i wouldn't ask this question on any other forum only this one because i've read that this forum is considered a newbie forum. oh and i probably should have already said that the answer to my own question would be "no, you wouldn't take another shot" i asked because i was curious of what other people would think. why would you say that i probably shouldn't ever do AAS in my lifetime though that's a little etreme don't you think? you started at 23 (i think, that's what i can recall reading in the past) that's pretty young to start too. i'm only 20. i mean i don't know for sure, but maybe you had some stupid questions when you were 20? and i might even wait to i'm older then 23 to start. i just wanna learn learn learn, and ask some stupid questions on the ride lol.


----------



## Tyrone (Oct 20, 2008)

If you happen to 'hit' a vein you're actually either nicking a blood vessel or vein or just passing right through one etc.  You don't really loose any gear.  The only gear that you may lose is what seeps out past the skin if that ever happens and even that is minimal and not noticeable.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Oct 21, 2008)

jsr2188 said:
			
		

> see these type of answers the are type of answers i don't understand. i got a response without my question being answered. and like i said i haven't even touched AAS yet i'm trying to educate myself as much as possible first, i'm young and nieve on the subject, and asking questions, even stupid ones like the one i asked, is one of the way i'll learn. i don't know where else to ask anyways. my reason for asking is because i was reading around on the forum and found a post about somone thinking they hit a vein because of their shot resulting in a stream of blood. and there was a response of somone saying it's possible they passed through a vein or something and when they blood streams out juice will come out with it. so i asked my question out of curiousity. how much juice will you loose? a little or a lot? if a lot, enough to want to inject like a half a ML more, if you have some to spare? i like to ask these type of 'what if" questions in case some day it happens to me i already know what to do. sorry if it's a stupid question though. i am young, and like to learn. i wouldn't ask this question on any other forum only this one because i've read that this forum is considered a newbie forum. oh and i probably should have already said that the answer to my own question would be "no, you wouldn't take another shot" i asked because i was curious of what other people would think. why would you say that i probably shouldn't ever do AAS in my lifetime though that's a little etreme don't you think? you started at 23 (i think, that's what i can recall reading in the past) that's pretty young to start too. i'm only 20. i mean i don't know for sure, but maybe you had some stupid questions when you were 20? and i might even wait to i'm older then 23 to start. i just wanna learn learn learn, and ask some stupid questions on the ride lol.



I have to reply to that   I always think no question is stupid cos correct answers make others learn. And answering such questions is vital as it stops the newbies going out and making stupid mistakes. I am a newbie too... but even in 20 years I will still be learning everyday. But the question you asked just baffled me. I wouldn'y even classify it as an AAS question simply because the answer seems so obvious. If you press down the compound comes out of the needle. But if you just put it in your body and don't press down then obviously nothing comes out. But if you were to press down alittle then alittle will come out. Press down alot and then alot will come out. There may be alittle compound on the tip of the needle but this is insignificant so you wouldn't have to use more if you hadn't pressed down.

I was just joking when I said you shouldn't do AAS in this lifetime (the extremity of it was the joke). *But there was a point to it. It is important to ask so many questions but people who wanna ask 1001 questions are the type of people who over think things and worry too much and are always thinking what if this and what if that. AAS plays with your head and body.* When you come off you crash and if your the sort of person who worries alot you will only makes things worst. You will make a physical problem (stuff like no hard on or sexual interest) a mental one. So when you do recover physically you haven't mentally. 

So it is good you want to learn so much... I am the same. But don't just try and learn about the different compounds and what they do. Learn about the sides and how peopel feel when they come off the steroids. There are so many people who don't do it correctly and ruin their hormones. Even I done too much for a newbie but I am like that. So just forget the joke I was just playing.

Please don't touch AAS till your atleast 23... there is simply no point. I know I was young. My reasoning was I had trained solidily from the age of 16 (14 at home). I had my diet spot on for my aims (slim and toned) and had the knowledge of supplements etc. Plus I had used most products around (Creatine, BCAA etc etc). Then I changed my diet and I started to bulk but I literally am the most naturally toned person I have met. My metobolic rate is very high and I could eat all day and I wouldn't put on weight like most. Everyone can put on weight and be big but for me it would just take longer. I have been very strong from a young age and freakishly strong for my size so I was lifting heavy weights. I put on weight over time but I just stopped and I wanted a boost so thats why I decided to start AAS. I have no regrets but I think you will only have regrets if you decide to do them in the next 2 years (which you sound like you will likely do). Just keep on learning and asking questions and put as much effort in your diet, training and rest as you do into AAS. Goodluck


----------



## jsr2188 (Oct 21, 2008)

the answer to the question was pretty obvious wasn't it. i pretty much knew the answer anyway, after reading another post from some guy saying you will loose gear if you bleed out of the injection site, i just got curious as to how much gear you would loose. i didn't mean just sticking the needle in without injecting though, i mean sticking it in, injecting, pulling it out, then bleeding immediatly. i was wondering how much gear would come out with the blood. i shouldn't ask such stupid questions though.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Oct 21, 2008)

jsr2188 said:
			
		

> the answer to the question was pretty obvious wasn't it. i pretty much knew the answer anyway, after reading another post from some guy saying you will loose gear if you bleed out of the injection site, i just got curious as to how much gear you would loose. i didn't mean just sticking the needle in without injecting though, i mean sticking it in, injecting, pulling it out, then bleeding immediatly. i was wondering how much gear would come out with the blood. i shouldn't ask such stupid questions though.



You didn't word it that way though. But yeah if you were to inject then bleed out then you can only go by each situation and you would be the best judge. But when you inject it goes deep into your muscle so if you bleed out the chances are none of the compound will come out. When you bleed you have likely nicked a vessel or vein or gone straight through it so like I said the chances are none of the compound will come out.


----------

